
Pish: a shell scripting language for the XXI century - ahmedfromtunis
http://nerdishland.tumblr.com/post/151880459143/pish-a-shell-scripting-language-for-the-xxist
======
LordWinstanley
Unfortunate choice of name.

(anyone from Scotland or Ireland will understand why)

